# old Rival crankset (110bcd) with 36/52?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Crank& front derailleur came with 34/50. Will it shift better or worse with 36/50, 36/52? Should front derailleur be updated to 11 speed yaw version?


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

samh said:


> Crank& front derailleur came with 34/50. Will it shift better or worse with 36/50, 36/52? Should front derailleur be updated to 11 speed yaw version?


Caveat: my entire setup was 10spd SRAM, you don't say what yours is...

I went from a 34/50 to a 36/52 on my bike and it worked perfectly fine using the same FD (adjusted for the bigger rings of course). I upgraded to PraxisWorks rings in the process, never had a missed shift.


----------

